# Yay



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I found my damn snake. I came in my room for a break off the computer and his ass as sitting there sipping out of my piranha tank. LOL, he got luckey.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

My ball python.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

conGRATS man, lol.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

lol, lucky find!
Where do you rekon it had been hiding? do you think it had just been sitting in the tank hood all the time?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

No, I am prety sure it was in te insulation area.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

lol, sweet that you found him though

does your snake do things that just make you laff? mine does all the time :laugh:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

good to hear you found your snake


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice to hear you find Houdini...







!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Glad to hear you found your snake


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

glad to hear it all worked out man.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks, I was acting as a idot about it. Sorry.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> Thanks, I was acting as a idot about it. Sorry.


 Its all good bro


----------

